# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Vendetta online

## Cyraxzz

I have decided to try this MMORPG, it has a Linux version and i've heard it's quite famous among Linux users, but they're download servers are rather slow, the average dl speed was 17 kb/s and the file was 107mb it would take 1 and a half hour to complete the download, and i am on a 5 mb/s ADSL connection. However, on the downloading page it was written that they had a .torrent file for the game as well, which was also more recommended.

Do any of you know where i can get this torrent? I've made searches with several Bittorrent search engines I did not find it.

----------


## K.Mandla

I don't think there is a torrent for it. I checked ISOHunt, MiniNova and TPB, but I didn't see one either. 

I noticed one of the download links is labeled "rate limited;" did you click on that one? The other might be faster.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Perhaps you should contact them about the issue. Have you tried google: vendetta torrent?

----------


## Cyraxzz

Yea i've tried Google no .torrent file among the search results

----------


## Sammi

I know I'm waking a dead tread, but this one actually has a easy answer: http://www.vendetta-online.com/vende...ler.sh.torrent

----------


## norbyka

i've seen some nice fraps of this game.. i really like it... the sad thing is that it's not free... I am looking for a free private server , if any of you guys knows a good private server (if it exists) i'll appreaciate it. 
Thx to any1 who helps me  :KDE Star:

----------


## Harpalus

> i've seen some nice fraps of this game.. i really like it... the sad thing is that it's not free... I am looking for a free private server , if any of you guys knows a good private server (if it exists) i'll appreaciate it. 
> Thx to any1 who helps me


You're reviving a nearly year-old thread so you can ask how to pirate the game in question? You have to pay for a reason, you know. Pretty sure this is against forum rules, at any rate.

----------

